# Vicodin constipation



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I had an abscessed tooth last week and started taking antibiotics about 10 days ago. The pain got so bad that I took about 3 Vicodin over a week's time. The last one was on Tues after my root canal. I have not pooped since Monday even using my stash of zelnorm. Seriously it is like my system has shut down. Duculox makes me very crampy and nauseated. The Zelnorm has done NOTHING. I gotta use something stronger but I don't want to get sick. I even took some senna tablets last night and still today...nothing. I could use a recommendation for a clean out that doesn't make me feel sick. Thanks, Tiss


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

I'll put money on it that its the antibiotics making you constipated. I was on antibiotics for almost a year and I had the same problem. They really screw with you're intestines. I had to do coffee enemas for a month straight to clean everything out.


Tiss said:


> I had an abscessed tooth last week and started taking antibiotics about 10 days ago. The pain got so bad that I took about 3 Vicodin over a week's time. The last one was on Tues after my root canal. I have not pooped since Monday even using my stash of zelnorm. Seriously it is like my system has shut down. Duculox makes me very crampy and nauseated. The Zelnorm has done NOTHING. I gotta use something stronger but I don't want to get sick. I even took some senna tablets last night and still today...nothing. I could use a recommendation for a clean out that doesn't make me feel sick. Thanks, Tiss


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Tiss, i would bet my life its the vicodin b/c all those pain killers will cause C. usually antibiotics cause D. I never get lucky with that but they dont cause me C. either- I always tell my dr. about my pooping issues and ask they give me antibiotics that arte tummy friendly and if anything would cause me to go- which antibiotic are you on?Lorips. praying you feel better soon


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have been taking amoxicillin for 12 days . I am through taking them as of today. I took some duculax last night and have been going all morning so I feel better but I gotta get my system back on track. Usually antibiotics give me D too but this time I don't know. I know vicodin cause terrible C so rarely ever take those kinds of drugs but jeez, I only took 3 in about 9 days. I guess my system is just super sensitive to everything.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

try prune juice WITH pulp and about 10 dried apricots. nogo


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm very sensitive to vicodin's constipating effects too. I usually take a 5mg vicodin (the weakest strength they make) before visiting the dentist for a cleaning as my teeth are horribly sensitive -- and the last couple of times I could tell the difference already in a few hours as it gets much harder to get rid of trapped gas.What I've done is to add a stool softener in the morning if I know I'm going to be taking a vicodin and be sure I'm taking two zelnorm a day, and continue that regimen for two days afterward. That usually keeps me moving. Even so, I wouldn't dare use more than 1 vicodin in a week -- 2 would probably get me noticeably backed up, and with 3 I'd need a stimulant laxative too.I wasn't always this way -- the last time I had surgery, 4 years ago, I was on vicodin twice a day for a week and kept going, no problem. I think I've become more sensitive to vicodin as my constipation has gotten worse.


----------

